# yellow striped clingfish



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

does anyone have expirience with them? anything you could tell me would be appriciated. thanks


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Great little fish for Nano tanks. Completely Reef Safe. Will cause no harm to anything.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Do a search on wetwebmedia.com. A few people have kept them, but they're not the greatest in terms of captive care. Usually, they either survive, or they die off.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i've heard they need urchins 2 eat or something? if so i might get a blue tux urchin if i can.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Certain types of clingfish are known to live inside of urchins, not eat them. From what i'm aware though, they don't need them indefinitely to survive.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i heard young ones ate there tube feet or somethin


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/clingfishfaqs.htm
- I Didn't know the juveniles ate the tube feet in cases, let alone the pedicellariae (small pincher like structures that clean off echinoderms).


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i read that.. but ty


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

There have been a lot of debate about those little guys on the forums. As flamingo says eariler they either are extremely happy or die shortly after getting them. There was once a group that was trying to convice liveaquria to put the fish as a difficult fish to keep. That never happened. I wanted one, but opted not after reading how hard they can be to keep. If you do get one, keep us posted on how it does. Very neat fish!


----------

